# Rever y delay.



## jubiloso (Abr 7, 2010)

Hola a todos, estoy interesado en montarme un delay, hay algunos publicados en el foro, pero prefiero uno que aquí se publicó que se llama  preamplificador con tonos rever y delay, necesitaria el esquema electrico, ¿alguien me lo puede proporcionar?
Tambien necesito saber la direccion en Internet en donde pueda conseguir los siguientes integrados:
ES56033        PT2299         KA3101       ECG1639      Y        MC33174
Doy las gracias por adelantado y mis mejores saludos desde España


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 8, 2010)

jubiloso dijo:


> Hola a todos, estoy interesado en montarme un delay, hay algunos publicados en el foro, pero prefiero *uno que aquí se publicó que se llama  preamplificador con tonos rever y delay*, necesitaria el esquema electrico, ¿alguien me lo puede proporcionar?


¿ Y el link al post ?


> Tambien necesito saber la direccion en Internet en donde pueda conseguir los siguientes integrados:
> ES56033        PT2299         KA3101       ECG1639      Y        MC33174
> Doy las gracias por adelantado y mis mejores saludos desde España


tabla_proveedores [Witronica]


----------



## jubiloso (Abr 11, 2010)

Amigo fogonazo,  gracias por responder, he mirado en la direccion de Internet que me diste, pero no he encontrado nada, aquí en España nadie lo tiene y en algunos sitios de Hispanoamerica tampoco,  faltan algunos paises por mirar, supongo que alguien lo habra comprado  ó  por lo menos sabra donde se vende tambien quisiera saber quien es el fabricante, espero que alguien me responda, gracias y saludos para todos.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 11, 2010)

¿No estás buscando el PT2*3*99? Ese es un procesador de eco y no es TAN difícil de encontrar.
El PT2*2*99 no lo tengo ni registrado y apostaría a que no existe (no lo encontré en alldatasheet.com).

El MC33174 es un operacional cuádruple (algo ruidoso) con entrada BJT. El TL074 tiene entrada FET, pero podría servirte como reemplazo y no debería presentar problemas, a menos que tengas una alimentación MUY baja. Otras posibilidades son el TL084 y el TL064 para tener menor consumo. Si lo vas a alimentar con una pila, el 64 es la mejor opción.

El KA3101... ¿No es un equivalente del MN3101? ¿Es un BBD de 512 etapas? Ese se consigue por internet. En eBay y varios lugares más está listado y no demasiado caro.

Los otros dos... ahí no te puedo decir mucho, no los conozco ni tengo mucha info de esos integraditos.

Saludos


----------



## jubiloso (Abr 12, 2010)

Saludos Cacho, el integrado que me interesa es el   ES56033E   lo puedes ver en  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORCSmMRCBWo,  tambien tengo las hojas, montaje etc. de dicho integrado, en cuanto al integrado PT2399 tengo esquema, dataseed etc. (fue un error mio y puse PT2299), los otros tambien me interesan pero los dejo como ultimo recurso, como puse en el post quiero saber donde venden  el integrado ES56033E  y  tambien el fabricante, igualmente el PT2399,  quedo a la espera de noticias con un saludo para ti y todos los foreros


----------



## Cacho (Abr 12, 2010)

Acá te paso el datasheet del integrado (ahí está el fabricante también ).
Dónde conseguirlo... Ni idea. ¿Probaste en eBay? 

Saludos


----------



## jubiloso (Abr 16, 2010)

Buenas noticias, por fin he conseguido la información que buscaba respecto a unos integrados para montar una reverb.,  dichos integrados son  ES56033E  y   PT2399,  doy los datos:
Donde los venden:     http://www.littlediode.com
http://www.littlediode.com/components/ES56033E.html
http://www.littlediode.com/components/PT2399.html
Espero que pueda servir para alguien,  saludos para todos desde España.


----------



## luis vera (Abr 17, 2010)

Jubiloso,
En el Perú se puede conseguir el PT2399 por aprox. US$ 2.00 dolares americanos, si necesitas algunos y tienes alguna persona de visita por el Perú, gustoso lo guiaré en la compra (ciudad de Lima).
Luis Vera.


----------



## tupolev (Abr 18, 2010)

Hola Jubiloso, estos tienen de todo, pero super caro.
Mira el PT2399 en ebay :http://cgi.ebay.com/PT2399-2399-Ech...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3a4db4342c

Saludos cordiales


----------



## jubiloso (Abr 19, 2010)

Gracias Luis Vera por tu ofrecimiento, en un principio no conozco a alguien que vaya por Peru, hubiera sido interesante el poderlos conseguir por ese medio, ya que pidiéndolos a la casa original sale al cambio entre portes y demas unos 20 dolares americanos cada uno, esperare, repito las gracias por tu ofrecimiento, desde España un saludo.

Gracias tupolev, he mirado en Ebay como me dijiste y parece ser que es mas barato que en el distribuidor, aunque no se muy bien como funciona el tema de eBay,  no veo el precio ni portes,  pero me informare sobre el tema, gracias por tu interes,  un saludo.


----------



## FREDY ROLAND (Nov 2, 2010)

Amigo lUis Ver Yo tambien vivo aca en lima,  bueo el integrado que estuve buscando es el ES556033E, que no lo tiene nadie, me podrias orientar en que sitio puedo conseguir este integrdo o caso contrario el


----------



## xavirom (Nov 2, 2010)

Acá rtenés otro, HT8970 de Holtek, no es difícil de conseguir en Argentina, 
http://www.cika.com


----------



## algp (Nov 2, 2010)

Jubiloso, en estos web parece ser que lo tienen con precio de envio mas economico:

http://www.musikding.de/

http://www.banzaimusic.com

Personalmente nunca los he probado. Los acabo de encontrar con google.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 2, 2010)

Nosotros compramos muchas cosas Litle diode de inglaterra. si no esta en el catalogo, te comunicas con ellos via mail(por lo general si la busqueda es nula te invita a comunicarte dejando un mensaje) que te contestan con bastatante celedridad. A tener en cuenta cotizan en Libras esterlinas aprox 6.20  por libra.
Cumplen con los tiempos de  entrega y la merca toda una garantia.
Lo último que compre unos CI para fuente del Samsung Max65 a qui no lo tene nadie, el Sansun Max es bastante nuevo, pero no lo tenia ni siquiera el service. 

Otro detalle muy importante, no hay mínimo de compra, salvo cosas que por su escaso valor se venden de a 10 20...100, hablo de ctvs, pero si quieren comprar un solo CI como los mencionados te los mandan, es decir no hay limite de cantidad ni de montos. Hay otros lugares que tambien son muy buenos pero por lo general hay un mínimo de 100 dólares.


----------



## RJCorp (Jun 8, 2011)

pacdaba mira y cuando vos los pedis a la argentina pagas el envio y no hay problema que sea fuera del continente? u otros probelmas oh usas un curryier?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 9, 2011)

el envio es más barato que por ejemplo una compra a bs as desde Cba
Cuando llega dependiendo del monto pagas un plus o no, tenes 25dolares libres al año

En mi caso tenemos una persona en europa que realiza la compra y lo envia


----------



## RJCorp (Jun 9, 2011)

Gracias pandacba fijate que buscando por la web lo encontre en Ebay este es el link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ES56033E-Integrated-Circuit-x-1-pieces-ES56033-/400215491410?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Components_Supplies_ET&hash=item5d2eb3c352#ht_4523wt_1202

y revise que si me lo podian enviar hasta mi pais y si se puede a toda latinoamerica eso si cuesta como 5$ dolares US el envio  pero valen la pena  hoy lo mandare a comprar


----------

